
Former Facebook engineer who railed against liberal culture explains why he quit - Jerry2
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/facebook-ex-engineer-who-railed-against-liberal-culture-explains-why-he-quit
======
manfredo
If you prefer to read the original text rather than Fox's summary the goodbye
memo in question is here:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https:/...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.businessinsider.com/brian-
amerige-facebook-goodbye-
memo-2018-10&ved=2ahUKEwibhoG-1Y7eAhUqJTQIHS4PCmwQFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw3aRnj1-vWsQt84_SwRkx_l)

If you hit escape shortly after the page loads, you can bypass the paywall.

